# Sizing dimmer for LED lamps



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

150 actual lol LED watt per wall switch is a common limit on standard universal dimmers.
Not the equivalent watt. If it says something like 11W = 60W, and you've got 10 of them, you add them up to 110W.


----------



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you for the response.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Check out Lutron's white paper on this.

Y'know, this forum needs a FAQ. I think I've answered that question five times already and I haven't even been around that long.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

randolph333 said:


> Check out Lutron's white paper on this.
> 
> Y'know, this forum needs a FAQ. I think I've answered that question five times already and I haven't even been around that long.


I've been talking about ballast dimming long before you signed up here  

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/lighting-dimming-101-a-87569/


----------

